# New food on the market, Zignature.



## pgiven

Zignature® Your Pet's Signature Dish for Life!

First saw this on Mr. Chewy:
Zignature Premium Quality Dog Food for Your Pets of All Life Stages

Dogs are carnivores by nature and do best on a meat-based diet. Their teeth, their digestive systems and their behavior clearly cofnirm this fact. Zignature delivers a complete and balanced diet to your canine. The first protein in our recipes are derived from meat. Meat is the first ingredient. Zignature believes in exceeding your expectations in pet nutrition with the finest blend of meats, legumes, vegetables, fruits, and oils available.


Looks interesting, and pretty affordable.

Trout, Salmon Meal, Peas, Pea Flour, Pea Protein, Flaxseed, Chickpeas, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Natural Flavors, Salmon Oil, Sunflower Oil (preserved with Citric Acid), Dried Beet Pulp, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Chloride, Salt, Chorine Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Poteinate, Cobalt Proteinate), Vitamins (Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Blueberries, Carrots, Cranberries, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols.


----------



## xellil

Trout is the first ingredient so it's a wet weight. In reality, after it is cooked and the moisture is removed it drops way down on the ingredients list. It's a common misdirection on the ingredients list.

After that, some meal which is good and then absolutely no more meat. I bet the meat content of this food is actually fairly low.

I wonder why alfalfa is getting to be so popular in dry food. I am seeing it alot lately. And i can't figure out why they would add salt. And I'm not sure how many foods have added calcium. Is that because there is not enough meat/bones in there? Honestly, I'm not sure but I don't remember seeing that ingredient alot.


----------



## Jacksons Mom

Nice! It's good to see more potato-free and chicken-free formulas available too. I know a lot of people look for that!

I may email them for a sample.

Any idea where it's manufactured? All I see is Pets Global Inc. When I type it on google, all that comes up is some lawsuit with Weruva against them.


----------



## DaViking

This looks a lot like the Horizon Pulsar formulas only more expensive @ ~50c more per lb. Do you know who manufactures this food?


----------



## xellil

DaViking said:


> This looks a lot like the Horizon Pulsar formulas only more expensive @ ~50c more per lb. Do you know who manufactures this food?


Have you ever heard of Pets global?


----------



## DaViking

xellil said:


> Have you ever heard of Pets global?


Doesn't ring a bell. Weruva vs Pets Global Inc


----------



## Unosmom

considering that pea protein, flour and chickpeas are pretty high up on the list, it makes me question the true meat content of the food, which most likely isnt very high.


----------



## Bigh

*Limited protein/ingredients Ziignature*



Unosmom said:


> considering that pea protein, flour and chickpeas are pretty high up on the list, it makes me question the true meat content of the food, which most likely isnt very high.


This is a Limited protein/ingredients food without a whole bunch of filler. No potatoes or grains with single source proteins on 2 out of the 3 formulas. The foods are 28% to 31% Protein without using multiple meals. There are lots of foods that use lots of chicken meals, Assorted sm fish meals, eggs, etc to jack up the protein but that’s not a limited protein/ingredients food. The Lamb formula has only Lamb and Lamb meal as the first two ingredients and the Turkey is the same. There is only about a dozen ingredients besides the AAFCO required vitamins. If your dog doesn’t have allergies to chicken or other animal proteins and you don’t care about high Glycemic fillers, there are plenty of other foods out there. Why so negative right off the bat? Can't a company try to make a good food at a reasonable price? Have you tried this product? Pick up a sample and give it a try before condemning it.


----------



## Bigh

DaViking said:


> This looks a lot like the Horizon Pulsar formulas only more expensive @ ~50c more per lb. Do you know who manufactures this food?


What are you talking about ? I just went on to the sites and the formulas are nothing alike.
One talks about no Chicken or eggs and has 3 formulas with Chickpeas. The other has liquid eggs, chicken, chicken fat and has 2 formulas with lentils.
PULSAR FISH FORMULA is made in Canada and has 28% protiens. The best price I could find at Petflow.com is $43.99 for 25lbs = $1.75 per pound. Zignature fish formula is made in USA and has 30% protien. $55.99 for 27lbs = $2.07 per pound. Mr Chewy.com gives you another 15% off everything so the price is $47.59 for 27lbs = $1.76 per lbs. They do not carry Pulsar. KLN makes this food in MN for Pets Global.


----------



## Bigh

DaViking said:


> This looks a lot like the Horizon Pulsar formulas only more expensive @ ~50c more per lb. Do you know who manufactures this food?


What are you talking about ? I just went on to the sites and the formulas are nothing alike.
One talks about no Chicken or eggs and has 3 formulas with Chickpeas. The other has liquid eggs, chicken, chicken fat and has 2 formulas with lentils.
PULSAR FISH FORMULA is made in Canada and has 28% protiens. The best price I could find at Petflow.com is $43.99 for 25lbs = $1.75 per pound. Zignature fish formula is made in USA and has 30% protien. $55.99 for 27lbs = $2.07 per pound. Mr Chewy.com gives you another 15% off Zignature so the price is $47.59 for 27lbs = $1.76 per lbs. They do not carry Pulsar. KLN makes this food for Pets Global


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers

I think what she means is that since pea protein and chickpeas are high on the list who knows if the protein is coming from here or the meat. Like she said, I don't think this has much meat either. 

And there are plenty of low glycemic foods out there for dogs that are way better than this. I wouldn't feed this as the highest ingredient is probably really peas. I'm not going to pay for a bag of peas or feed them to my dog.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

I am not a fan of the name. LOL


----------



## DaViking

Bigh said:


> This is a Limited protein/ingredients food without a whole bunch of filler. No potatoes or grains with single source proteins on 2 out of the 3 formulas. The foods are 28% to 31% Protein without using multiple meals. There are lots of foods that use lots of chicken meals, Assorted sm fish meals, eggs, etc to jack up the protein but that’s not a limited protein/ingredients food. The Lamb formula has only Lamb and Lamb meal as the first two ingredients and the Turkey is the same. There is only about a dozen ingredients besides the AAFCO required vitamins. If your dog doesn’t have allergies to chicken or other animal proteins and you don’t care about high Glycemic fillers, there are plenty of other foods out there. Why so negative right off the bat? Can't a company try to make a good food at a reasonable price? Have you tried this product? Pick up a sample and give it a try before condemning it.


I think what she meant was that this food isn't really that spectacular in an overall evaluation. You get what you pay for right. This food isn't cheaper because someone decided to sell them huge amounts of animal ingredients at fire sale prices, no it's cheaper because it got more plant ingredients and less animal ingredients. Not rocket science nor is it a bad thing as long as everyone knows what they are getting. I am sure it will find it's place in the market for limited ingredient formulas and as an alternative for those who are looking for a cheaper grain free food. However, it cost ~50c more per lb than Horizon's Pulsar which is made by a small family company with their own plant and full transparency. No one knows the story behind Zignature. Just my $0.02

edit; Actually, I think these Zignature formulas contain more plant protein than Pulsar since they use 5 significant sources of plant proteins. Maybe someone from Zignature could comment on this?


----------



## Jacksons Mom

I emailed them almost 8 days ago now with some questions and no response... I think for being a new company they could do better at that. So I already don't like them, LOL... I simply asked where their food was produced (at what specific plant), where the ingredients were sourced from, and the ash levels.


----------



## Kat

Jacksons Mom said:


> I emailed them almost 8 days ago now with some questions and no response... I think for being a new company they could do better at that. So I already don't like them, LOL... I simply asked where their food was produced (at what specific plant), where the ingredients were sourced from, and the ash levels.


Wow over a week without a reply? Whenever I email a pet food company, Iv actually had some get back to me on the same day. So I agree, a new company should be responding much faster, unless there is something they dont want to say about their ingredients...


----------



## K9Pro

Here's my issues with their stated info (I'm looking at their turkey formulation)
No guaranteed amounts of vitamins A, C and E.
No probiotics - and they need to be LIVE
No veggies
No fruits
For me, their protein to fat ratios are out of whack
Kcals decent.


----------

